# fissdens and java moss burning



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I just put some fissidens and java/christmas moss into a tank that has close to 6wpg, and the tank previously was probably much lower light. Will the plants adjust or will they die? I am seeing browning of the edges on some of it, but I also see healthy green too on parts of the plant...


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

When I first got my fissidens, all of it turned completely brown. With the advice given to me from the seller, I was prepared for it and left it in there. Even though it is brown, the fissidens is still alive but in a dormant state to adjust to its new environment. With that much light over the tank I'd be wary of algae.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Watts/gal aren't a very accurate way of measuring light intensity. 60 watts of PC light on a 10g is 6 wpg but it won't kill your fissidens. What size tank are you talking about and what type of lighting and what reflector?

My guess is that it will be fine with your current set up.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

its a 65w coralife over a ada 45-p (9.6 gallons) and the edges of the light dont even cover the tank so a lot of light is lost on both sides, its probably about 5 or so wpg though, but since its a small tank a lot of that is lost too. I have a 40w fixture on the way though, thats 20 inches since the one im using now is 30" and just doesnt look right over a 45-p lol.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Browning and darken the color, should have something to do with your water chemistry and temp.


----------

